# Accidental Work Bench



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

That's pretty cool.. and when you get a large bench you can turn that into your sharpening station cart.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Recycling/repurposing is wonderful is it not


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh my , you are are a woodworker and buy wood products at IKEA , Shame on you for not building it in the first place.


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

> Oh my , you are are a woodworker and buy wood products at IKEA , Shame on you for not building it in the first place.
> 
> - Richard


Considering:
- My tools were in Dallas, TX when I was in Brussels
- Wife wanted it now, not in a few weeks/months

Sometimes you have make the hard call. 

Went to look at your shop and projects. Why the empty profile?


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

whope , the reason for no shop or projects is that my shop currently consists of space in an outside carport that tools can not be left in when not working so there is really not much chance of doing anything at the moment. I have gotten a Membership at the San Jose Techshop so I hope to be able to start doing some things there soon.
I follow this site in hopes of learning some new things to apply when I start getting into the shop there or have a place to setup my own.

I understand about the wife want's it now thing so your off the hook for the IKEA thing.


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

Good luck with finding a shop to use.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Whope, I saw that exact same on in their 50% off area. My wife said "I want this for the kitchen" and I retorted with "But, I can totally make you something way better, and custom fit for our space" and she replied, "Yes, I'm sure you can, but I do not want to wait a year". It now sits in our kitchen.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> Whope, I saw that exact same on in their 50% off area. My wife said "I want this for the kitchen" and I retorted with "But, I can totally make you something way better, and custom fit for our space" and she replied, "Yes, I m sure you can, but I do not want to wait a year". It now sits in our kitchen.
> 
> - ToddJB


Yep the Wife want's , the Wife gets. Or it's off to the Dog House for you.


----------



## matt352 (Aug 14, 2014)

Too funny, I picked up one of these as a table for a small milling machine about 10 years ago, 5 stars. It was cheap, had drawers for tooling, and was easy to move around or stay put.

I added a "k brace" to the back to stiffen it up (two diagonal 1×3's glues and screwed).

As far as I know, my old shop mate still has it, good to know they are still making them.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

What a coincidence, I have the larger three drawer version of this (no wheels) as a side board in my kitchen since 2007. Cheap and looks good with my mostly maple trimmings.

It WOULD make a good work bench!!


----------

